# Upcoming Esport Matches



## BetWorld (Sep 24, 2020)

*24/9/2020*

Hey guys, Today we are kicking it off with some very exciting *Esports* games open to betting! Starting with: 

*DreamHack CS:GO Open*
15:00 pm: Movistar Riders - Skade
15:00 pm: C0ntact Gaming - mousesports

*ESL CS:GO Pro League:*
19:00 pm: Evil Geniuses - Furia Esports

*OGA Dota 2 Pit League:*
16:00 pm: Team Liquid vs Alliance

And much more! Come start your esports betting journey here: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Sep 25, 2020)

*25/9/2020*

Hey guys, We've got some more exciting *Esports* games for you! Starting with: 

*PerfectWorld CS:GO Asia Summer League*
13:00 pm: Tiger - Invictus Gaming

*ESL CS:GO Pro League:*
19:00 pm: Team Liquid - 100 Thieves

*OGA Dota 2 Pit League:*
13:00 pm: Team Liquid - Vp.prodigy
16:00 pm: Natus Vincere - OG

And much more! Come start your esports betting journey here: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Sep 28, 2020)

*28/9/2020* 

Hey guys, We're kicking off this week with some exciting new *Esports* games - that you can bet on! Starting off with:

*Riot LoL World Championship*
11:00 am: MAD Lions - Legacy Esports
12:00 pm: Intz Esports - Team Liquid

*China Dota2 Pro League*
13:00 pm: Royal Never Give UP - PSG.LGD

*BTS Dota2 Pro series*
14:00 pm: Mudgolems - Khan
17:00 pm Vikin.gg - 5Men

And much more! Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 1, 2020)

*1/10/2020*

Hey guys, come check out these exciting* Esport* games running today on our website, starting with:

*PerfectWorld CS:GO Asia Summer League*
13:00 pm: Tiger - Huatzai

*ESL CS:GO Pro League*
14:00 pm: Team Spirit - Astralis
17:30 pm: Natus Vincere - Complexity Gaming

*ESL CS:GO Benelux Championship*
19:00 pm: Gamefist - 4Elements Esports
20:00 pm: Lowlandlions - Amsterdam Kings

And much more! Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 5, 2020)

*5/10/2020*

Hey everybody, Lets kick the week off with some intense *Esport* games, starting off with:

*OGA Dota2 Pit League*
14:00 pm: Team Magma - Ehome

*Riot LoL World Championship*
15:00 pm: TOP Esports - DragonX

*ESL CS:GO Mistrzostwa Polski*
18:30 pm: X-Kom Ago - Pact
20:30 pm: Pompa Team Black - Wisla Krakow
20:30 pm: Los Kogutos - Avez

And a whole lot more! Come check it out today: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 7, 2020)

*7/10/2020*

Hey everybody, we're back with some more *Esports* games for you. Starting off with:

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
14:00 pm: Fnatic - G2 Esports
17:30 pm: Heroic - BIG

*CS:GO ESL One*
14:00 pm: Extremum - Alliance
17:00 pm: Team Nigma - Yellow Submarine

*ESL CS:GO Masters Espana*
19:00 pm: Vodafone Giants - Baecongg

And a whole lot more! Come start your esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 8, 2020)

*8/10/2020*

Hey guys, lets end of this week with a bang! We've got some more exciting *Esports* games for you - starting off with:

*Moon Studio Dota 2*
11:00 am: Phoenix Gaming - Team Sirius
13:00 pm: Team Black - Matador

*Riot LoL World Championship*
11:00 am: Machi E-Sports - Suning Gaming
12:00 pm: G2 Esports - Machi E-Sports

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
14:00 pm: Team Vitality - Complexity Gaming

Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 12, 2020)

*12/10/2020*

Hey guys, lets get the week rolling with some exciting *Esports* games - starting off with:

*Moon Studio Dota 2*
11:00 am: Team Magma - Team Sirius
13:00 pm: Ig.vitality - Demonster

*ESL CS:GO Mistrzostwa Polski*
18:30 pm: Illuminar Gaming - Plmix
19:30 pm: lluminar Gaming - Plmix
20:30 pm: Los Kogutos - Wisla Krakow

*ESL CS:GO UK Premiership*
20:00 pm: Brunolopes - Vexed Gaming
21:00 pm: Dame Time - Umx

And much more! Come check it out here: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 13, 2020)

*13/10/2020*

Hey guys, we are back today with some more *Esports* games for you to bet on - starting off with:

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
14:00 pm: Espada - Forze
14:00 pm: Virtus.Pro - K23
17:30 pm: Natus Vincere - Cyber Legacy
17:30 pm: Winstrike Team - Ethereal

*CS:GO ESL One*
17:00 pm: Extremum - Cyber Legacy
20:00 pm: Mudgolems - Team Nigma

Come check them out on our official website: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 14, 2020)

*14/10/2020*

Hey guys, lets dive into some more *Esports* games today, starting off with:

*Moon Studio Dota 2*
13:00 pm: Lbzs - Ig.vitality

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
14:00 pm: Nemiga Gaming - HellRaisers
14:00 pm: Team Spirit - Gambit Youngsters
17:30 pm: Natus Vincere - K23

*ESL One*
14:00 pm: HellRaisers - Tempo Esports
17:00 pm: Yellow Submarine - Ninjas in Pyjamas

What you waiting for? Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 15, 2020)

*15/10/2020*

Hey everyone, who's up for some more *Esports* games today? I certainly am, lets kick it off with:

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
14:00 pm: Forze - Cyber Legacy
17:30 pm: Team Spirit - Nemiga Gaming

*ESL One*
14:00 pm: Vikin.gg - 5Men
17:00 pm: Natus Vincere - Winstrike Team

*Dreamhack CS:GO Dreamhack Winter*
16:30 pm: G2 Esports - Endpoint
16:30 pm: Fnatic - OG
16:30 pm: BIG - Faze Clan

Come check them out on our official website! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 19, 2020)

*19/10/2020*

Hey guys, we are back this week with some *Esports* games on the table for you - starting off with:
*
Moon Studio Dota 2*
11:00 am: g.vitality - Matador

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
14:00 pm: Virtus.Pro - Cyber Legacy
17:30 pm: Team Spirit - Ethereal

*ESL CS:GO Mistrzostwa Polski*
18:30 pm: X-Kom Ago - Izako Boars
18:30 pm: Pact - Illuminar Gaming
19:00 pm: Exalty - THE Dice

Come start your Esport betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 20, 2020)

*20/10/2020*

Hey everyone, keen for some more *Esports* games? I sure am - today we kick it off with:
*
Dreamhack CS:GO Dreamhack Winter*
13:00 pm: Team Vitality - Ninjas in Pyjamas
16:30 pm: Godsent - Sprout
20:00 pm: North - Heroic
*
ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
14:00 pm: Gambit Esports - HellRaisers
17:30 pm: Nemiga Gaming - Winstrike Team
*
ESL One*
14:00 pm: 5Men - Team Nigma
17:00 pm: Natus Vincere - Yellow Submarine

Come check it out here: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 21, 2020)

*21/10/2020*

Whats up everybody! Lets dive into some more *esports* games today - starting off with:

*Dreamhack CS:GO Dreamhack Winter*
16:30 pm: G2 Esports - OG
20:00 pm: Ninjas in Pyjamas - Faze Clan

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
17:30 pm: Nemiga Gaming - Gambit Esports
17:30 pm: Team Spirit - Winstrike Team

*ESL CS:GO Deutsche Meisterschaft*
19:15 pm: NO Limit Gaming - Alternate Attax
20:30 pm: Alternate Attax - NO Limit Gaming

Come start your esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 22, 2020)

*22/10/2020*

Hey guys, y'all keen for some high intensity *Esport* games? You've come to the right place - lets start it off with:

*Dreamhack CS:GO Dreamhack Winter*
13:00 pm: BIG - Team Vitality
16:30 pm: Sprout - Heroic
16:30 pm: Godsent - North
20:00 pm: G - Ninjas in Pyjamas

*ESL CS:GO Deutsche Meisterschaft*
19:15 pm: Touch The Crown - Planetkey Dynamics
20:30 pm: Planetkey Dynamics - Touch The Crown
22:00 pm: 4Elements Esports - Xdudog

*ESL CS:GO Benelux Championship*
20:00 pm: Lowlandlions - Sector One

Come check it out here: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 27, 2020)

*26/10/2020*

Hey everybody, what about some more *Esports* games today? Im up for it! Lets start off with:

*BTS Dota2 The Summit*
10:00 am: TNC Predator - Cignal Ultra
12:00 pm: Adroit Esports - Motivate.Trust Gaming

*ELISA CS:GO Invitational*
12:30 pm: Godsent - Lyngby Vikings
14:00 pm: Havu Gaming - Team Dignitas

*ESL CS:GO Mistrzostwa Polski*
19:30 pm: X-Kom Ago - Pge Turow
19:30 pm: X-Kom Ago - Pge Turow

*ESL CS:GO Championat National*
20:00 pm: Apologis Esport - Ubiteam
20:00 pm: THE Dice - Ldlc Ol

Come start your esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 28, 2020)

*28/10/2020*

Hey guys! We are back today with some more *Esports* games for you, starting off with:

*Moon Studio Dota 2*
14:00 pm: Lbzs - Demonster

*BLAST CS:GO Premier*
17:30 pm: Natus Vincere - Ninjas in Pyjamas

*ESL CS:GO Deutsche Meisterschaft*
18:00 pm: Sissi State Punks - BIG
19:00 pm: BIG - Sissi State Punks
20:15 pm: BIG - Alternate Attax

*ESL One*
18:00 pm: Team Secret - Mudgolems
21:00 pm: Natus Vincere - Vikin.gg

Come check it out here: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 3, 2020)

*3/11/2020*

Hey everybody! Lets get the week on the roll with some *Esport*s games - starting off with:

*BLAST CS:GO Premier*
17:30 pm: Astralis - G2 Esports
20:30 pm: Mibr - Furia Esports

*BTS Dota2 The Summit*
18:00 pm: Mudgolems - Live TO Win
21:00 pm: Ninjas in Pyjamas - Khan

*ESL CS:GO Mistrzostwa Polsk*
19:30 pm: Illuminar Gaming - Pompa Team Black
20:30 pm: Illuminar Gaming - Pompa Team Black
21:30 pm: Wisla Krakow - Pact

And a whole lot more! Pull in and check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 10, 2020)

*10/11/2020*

What's up everybody! We have some exciting* Esports *games for you today - starting with:

*FACEIT CS:GO Flashpoint*
15:00 pm: Team Envyus - Forze
18:00 pm: BIG - Mibr

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
16:00 pm: Team Spirit - OG
19:30 pm: Fnatic - MAD Lions

*ESL CS:GO Deutsche Meisterschaft*
20:15 pm: Sissi State Punks - Alternate Attax
21:30 pm: Alternate Attax - Sissi State Punks

*OGA CS:GO Counter Pit*
19:00 pm: HellRaisers - Team Secret
21:15 pm: Skade - Nemiga Gaming

Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 11, 2020)

*11/11/2020*

Hey guys! Who's keen for some high intensity *Esports* games today? Dont worry we've got you covered!

*FACEIT CS:GO Flashpoint*
16:00 pm: Team Dignitas - MAD Lions
18:00 pm: Fnatic - C0ntact Gaming

*FantasyExpo CS:GO Polska Liga Esportowa*
19:00 pm: Honoris - Pact
22:00 pm: Izako Boars - Avez

*ESL CS:GO Deutsche Meisterschaft*
20:15 pm: Cowana Gaming - Esport Rhein-Neckar
21:30 pm: Esport Rhein-Neckar - Cowana Gaming

*OGA CS:GO Counter Pit*
19:00 pm: Nexus Gaming - X-Kom Ago
21:15 pm: Team Secret - Skade

Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 13, 2020)

*13/11/2020*

Hey guys! We are back today with some more* Esports* games for you - starting off with:

*Epic Dota League*
11:00 am: Winstrike Team - Nemiga Gaming
15:00 pm: Team Liquid - Vikin.gg
18:00 pm: Team Secret - Mudgolems

*UCC CS:GO*
12:50 pm: Lilmix - Giants Gaming
16:30 pm: Nexus Gaming - Singularity Esports

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
12:00 pm: Tyloo - D13
16:00 pm: Ence - Astralis

*FACEIT CS:GO Flashpoint*
15:00 pm: Forze - BIG
18:00 pm: Team Envyus - Mibr

And a whole lot more! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 17, 2020)

*17/11/2020*

Whats up people! We are back today with some more *Esports* games for you - starting off with:

*UCC CS:GO*
12:50 pm: AGF Esport - Apeks
16:30 pm: Lilmix - Cyber Legacy

*ESL CS:GO Deutsche Meisterschaft*
20:15 pm: NO Limit Gaming - Cowana Gaming
21:30 pm: Cowana Gaming - NO Limit Gamin
22:30 pm: Sissi State Punks - BIG
23:30 pm: BIG - Sissi State Punks

*China Dota2 Pro League*
11:00 am: Vici Gaming - Sparking Arrow Gaming
14:00 pm: Royal Never Give UP - Team Aster

Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 18, 2020)

*18/11/2020*

Hey guys! Lets get Wednesday on the move with some more *Esports* games - starting off with:

*China Dota2 Pro League*
11:00 am: Invictus Gaming - Team Aster
14:00 pm: PSG.LGD - Vici Gaming

*FantasyExpo CS:GO Polska Liga Esportowa*
19:00 pm: Wisla Krakow - Liquid Biceps
22:00 pm: Izako Boars - Illuminar Gaming

*ESL CS:GO Deutsche Meisterschaft*
20:15 pm: Alternate Attax - Esport Rhein-Neckar
21:30 pm: Esport Rhein-Neckar - Alternate Attax
22:30 pm: Sprout - Touch The Crown
23:30 pm: Touch The Crown - Sprout

Come take part today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 30, 2020)

*30/11/2020*

Hey everybody! Lets start the week off with some exciting *Esports* matches - starting off with:

*Epic Dota League*
11:00 am: Gambit Esports - Yellow Submarine
14:00 pm: Nemiga Gaming - Spider Pigzs
20:00 pm: Ninjas in Pyjamas - Live TO Win

*Dreamhack CS:GO Masters*
14:00 pm: Heroic - C0ntact Gaming
14:00 pm: Faze Clan - Team Spirit
17:30 pm: Team Liquid - mousesports
17:30 pm: Astralis - Godsent

*FACEIT CS:GO Flashpoint*
15:00 pm: MAD Lions - Virtus.Pro
18:00 pm: BIG - Team Envyus

Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 1, 2020)

*1/12/2020*

What’s up guys! December is here and BetWorld is making things even better! Today we have some exciting *Esports* games to get stuck into:

*Dreamhack CS:GO Masters*
10:00 am: Tyloo - Tiger
14:00 pm: G2 Esports - Nemiga Gaming
14:00 pm: Furia Esports - North
17:30 pm: C0ntact Gaming - Faze Clan

*Epic Dota League*
11:00 am: Cyberium - Gambit Esports
14:00 pm: Spider Pigzs - Yellow Submarine
17:00 pm: Team Empire - Live TO Win

*FACEIT CS:GO Flashpoint*
16:00 pm: Fnatic - Team Dignitas
19:00 pm: OG - Mibr

Come place your bets today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 3, 2020)

*3/12/2020*

Hey guys! Who's up for some *Esports* games this lovely Thursday? We sure are! Come take a look at what we have in store for you:

*Dreamhack CS:GO Masters*
10:00 am: Tiger - Vici Gaming
14:00 pm: Complexity Gaming - Faze Clan
14:00 pm: Team Spirit - Cloud9
17:30 pm: Godsent - North
17;30 pm: G2 Esports - Astralis

*OGA Dota2 Pit League*
11:00 am: Royal Never Give UP - Team Magma
14:00 pm: PSG.LGD - Team Aster

*UCC CS:GO*
12:50 pm: Copenhagen Flames - Espada

And a whole lot more! Come place your bets today: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 4, 2020)

*4/12/2020*

Whats up people! The *Esports* games just keep coming - and they are getting better by the day! Today we take a look at:

*Epic Dota League*
15:00 pm: Team Liquid - Mudgolems
18:00 pm: Natus Vincere - Vikin.gg
21:00 pm: Virtus.Pro - Alliance

*FACEIT CS:GO Flashpoint*
16:00 pm: Mibr - MAD Lions
19:00 pm: BIG - OG

*Matecrate CS:GO United Pro Series*
18:00 pm: Sparx Esports - NO Limit Gaming
21:00 pm: Touch The Crown - Cowana Gaming

Come start your Esports betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 8, 2020)

*8/12/2020*

Whats up guys! Today we take a look at some *Esports* games - starting off with:

*Eden CS:GO ECC*
11:00 am: Illuminar Gaming - Budapest Five

*OGA Dota2 Pit League*
11:00 am: Vici Gaming - Elephant

*Epic Dota League*
11:00 am: Mudgolems - Ex-Ninjas In Pyjamas
14:00 pm: Alliance - Winstrike Team
18:00 pm: Team Liquid - Team Nigma

*BLAST CS:GO Premier*
17:30 pm: Team Vitality - mousesports
20:30 pm: Natus Vincere - Astralis

Come place your bets today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 9, 2020)

*9/12/2020*

Hey guys! Let's dive into some more *Esports* games today- starting off with:

*Eden CS:GO ECC*
11:00 am: Skade - Galaxy Racer Esports
12:00 pm: Team Heretics - HellRaisers

*Epic Dota League*
11:00 am: Gambit Esports - Spider Pigzs
14:00 pm: Live TO Win - Just Error
18:00 pm: Virtus.Pro - Team Secret
21:00 pm: Vikin.gg - Natus Vincere

*BLAST CS:GO Premier*
14:30 pm: G2 Esports - Furia Esports
17:30 pm: OG - BIG

And a whole lot more! Come start your Esports betting journey with BetWorld today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 11, 2020)

*11/12/2020*

Hey everybody! Let's bring the week to a close with some more* Esports* games - starting off with:

*OGA Dota2 Pit League*
10:00 am: Elephant - Ehome

*Eden CS:GO ECC*
11:00 am: K23 - Copenhagen Flames
12:00 pm: Natus Vincere Junior - Alternate Attax

*Dreamhack CS:GO Open*
11:00 am: Virtus.Pro - Forze
14:30 pm: Nemiga Gaming - Gambit Esports

*Epic Dota League*
11:00 am: Spider Pigzs - Alliance
14:00 pm: Gambit Esports - Live TO Win
21:00 pm: Virtus.Pro - Vikin.gg

Come start your Esports beting journey with BetWorld today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 15, 2020)

*15/12/2020*

Whats up guys! Let's dive straight into some *Esports* action today - starting off with:

*UCC CS:GO*
10:50 am: Mbappeek - Virtus.pro Prodigy
14:10 pm: Sinners Esports - Lyngby Vikings

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
13:00 pm: BIG - Team Vitality
16:30 pm: Astralis - Complexity Gaming
20:00 pm: Natus Vincere - Furia Esports

*OGA Dota2 Pit League*
14:00 pm: Live TO Win - Natus Vincere
17:00 pm: Alliance - Mudgolems
20:00 pm: Virtus.Pro - OG

And a whole lot more! Come check it out: https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 16, 2020)

*16/12/2020*

Hey everybody! Who's up for some more *Esports* games today? We sure are! Come and take a look at what we have in store for you:

*BTS Dota2 Pro series*
11:00 am: Execration - Vice Esports
14:00 pm: Motivate.Trust Gaming - Neon Esports
16:00 pm: Live TO Win - Cascade Esports
19:00 pm: Brame - Spider Pigzs

*ESL CS:GO Intel Extreme Masters*
13:00 pm: Team Liquid - Heroic
16:30 pm: Team Vitality - Complexity Gaming
20:00 pm: BIG - Astralis

*OGA Dota2 Pit League*
14:00 pm: Natus Vincere - Alliance
20:00 pm: Live TO Win - Mudgolems

Come start your Esports betting journey with BetWorld today! https://m.betworld.com/en/esports


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 18, 2020)

*18/12/2020*

What's up people! Lets wrap up the week with some *Esports* games - starting off with:

*Eden CS:GO ECC bets*
11:00 am: K23 - Skade
14:00 pm: Saw - Budapest Five

*Gamers Club CS:GO Masters bets*
18:00 pm: Red Canids - W7M Gaming
19:00 pm: Sharks Esports - Sws Gaming

*UCC CS:GO bets*
13:30 pm: Project X - Team Unique

*Dreamhack CS:GO Open bets*
18:00 pm: Project C - Nofear5
21:00 pm: Dignitas Female - Cyberstorm Blue

Come start your Esports betting journey with BetWorld today! https://www.betworld.com/en/esports


----------

